# Scariest/creepiest things in the games?



## Furry (May 28, 2014)

I got really curios about animal crossing speed runs and if they were a thing so sesrched and I found a few full loan pay offs on the gamecube and when I watched them... They made me uncomfortable. For one thing their voices are very emotionless. In the new games their voices get higher and lower and sound different for if their asking a question or shounting. In the gc they are all just sorta, monotone. Also with the graphics on the gc being what they were their expressions are very limited. They just kinda stare at you and sometimes do gestures. New Leaf and CityFolk are both very animated and colorful (idk about ww i never played it) and the gc one is really dark tbh. Plus you cant see the sky at all in the game witch just kinda aids in the darkness. Also models sometimes looked really really scary...







so yeh. I doubt Im the only one whos at all scared or creeped out by some things in the games, weather is be a villager or some dialogue or wutever.


----------



## PurplPanda (May 28, 2014)

Penny is the creepiest thing.


----------



## Balverine (May 28, 2014)

I think Rasher, because rasher is a thin slice of bacon, and well


----------



## jolteon (May 28, 2014)

idk i personally find the idea of gyroids really creepy because they're based off of haniwa which were clay figures that were buried with the dead in Japan between the 3rd and 6th centuries. when you dig one up you're disturbing a grave ;___; plus their faces are just so... hollow and emotionless it's kinda creepy


----------



## A Cat (May 28, 2014)

I'm just gonna casually remind everyone of the fact that you could *get yourself a gyroid face in the Gamecube version.*http://youtu.be/Vstx-g7q22U?t=4m33s


----------



## grahamf (May 29, 2014)

A Cat said:


> I'm just gonna casually remind everyone of the fact that you could *get yourself a gyroid face in the Gamecube version.*http://youtu.be/Vstx-g7q22U?t=4m33s



well that's creepy. And I have Coco in my town.


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 29, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> Penny is the creepiest thing.



_*WE DONT TALK ABOUT PENNY*_


----------



## Alice (May 29, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> _*WE DONT TALK ABOUT PENNY*_



I had Penny. Twice, I think.


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 29, 2014)

Alice said:


> I had Penny. Twice, I think.



wouldve thrown my game into a lake


----------



## mollusk (May 29, 2014)

jolteon said:


> idk i personally find the idea of gyroids really creepy because they're based off of haniwa which were clay figures that were buried with the dead in Japan between the 3rd and 6th centuries. when you dig one up you're disturbing a grave ;___; plus their faces are just so... hollow and emotionless it's kinda creepy



Well that is a thing I did not know (whyyy)


----------



## WonderK (May 30, 2014)

Always thought the whole ghost and lamp thing in city folk was a bit creepy.


----------



## Cyan507 (May 30, 2014)

Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask Redeads......


----------



## Hypno KK (May 30, 2014)

Tom Nook forcing you to work for him in the earlier games... yeah, that was uncomfortable and weird as hell. 

The gyroids are pretty creepy but I sort of like them?

I find the way some villagers will hit on the player character really creepy too. Sometimes it's funny but other times it's so weird.


----------



## Twilight (May 30, 2014)

Some of the paintings in Animal Crossing New Leaf are really creepy. The statues too. I don't like looking at them.


----------



## Toot (May 30, 2014)

Have you seen Coco's face? omfg


----------



## tinytaylor (May 30, 2014)

Coco, I've never had penny and I feel like I shouldn't look her up lol


----------



## Hypno KK (May 31, 2014)

Can someone explain what's creepy about Penny? I don't see it.


----------



## Shinrai (May 31, 2014)

Laser Beams said:


> Can someone explain what's creepy about Penny? I don't see it.



I'd like to know too! He's in my friends' camping site and well after reading this, we're like "Should we still get him?" O_O.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 31, 2014)

Laser Beams said:


> Can someone explain what's creepy about Penny? I don't see it.



 while it's not tech an in game thing
the creepyness of Penny comes from this



Spoiler


----------



## blacksheepo (May 31, 2014)

Gygas D:


----------



## Alice (May 31, 2014)

Shinrai said:


> I'd like to know too! He's in my friends' camping site and well after reading this, we're like "Should we still get him?" O_O.



What? Penny was only in the original animal crossing's. Penny is also a female mouse.


----------



## n64king (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm sure someone had to have said it by now, but easily the scariest thing is the "no eyes glitch" from the GameCube one. I think that game is unintentionally darker than the successors just because it's an updated N64 port and in comparison to future installments it was really under developed in all areas. But it's really replayable quite more so than the others now if you ask me. Since it didn't have wifi, it lacks an awkwardly useless train station, even though there's one you can use it if you're playing on a GameCube or Wii locally. So some of the DS & Wii wifi boundaries are absent giving it a different feel. It was designed to be played by yourself where the others feel like there's more online related things that occurred.


----------



## Hypno KK (Jun 1, 2014)

kayocalypse said:


> while it's not tech an in game thing
> the creepyness of Penny comes from this
> 
> 
> ...



So... her creepiness comes from the fact that someone drew fanart of her with a scar on her eye? 



n64king said:


> I'm sure someone had to have said it by now, but easily the scariest thing is the "no eyes glitch" from the GameCube one. I think that game is unintentionally darker than the successors just because it's an updated N64 port and in comparison to future installments it was really under developed in all areas. But it's really replayable quite more so than the others now if you ask me. Since it didn't have wifi, it lacks an awkwardly useless train station, even though there's one you can use it if you're playing on a GameCube or Wii locally. So some of the DS & Wii wifi boundaries are absent giving it a different feel. It was designed to be played by yourself where the others feel like there's more online related things that occurred.



How is the train station useless? It's probably useless if you're not using the wifi features but otherwise, I've gotten a lot of use out of it (also, its locker was awesome in the beginning when I still didn't have a storage unit in my house). Maybe you just dislike the wifi features in general but you're not forced to use them (unlike games like Pok?mon, where you probably have to in order to get version exclusives and stuff like that), and the placement of the station isn't so bad (it's at the top of the map so you can just avoid it for the most part).


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 1, 2014)

Bob


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

Pietro and Marcel.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> Bob



rude


----------



## Big Forum User (Jun 1, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> wouldve thrown my game into a lake



 How can you be scared of that?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Laser Beams said:


> Tom Nook forcing you to work for him in the earlier games... yeah, that was uncomfortable and weird as hell.
> 
> *The gyroids are pretty creepy but I sort of like them?*
> 
> I find the way some villagers will hit on the player character really creepy too. Sometimes it's funny but other times it's so weird.



Have you read the fanfiction Animal Crossing? That makes that statement suddenly very creepy.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Laser Beams said:


> So... her creepiness comes from the fact that someone drew fanart of her with a scar on her eye?



So... you haven't read Animal Crossing? Good for you!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't look at the scary Penny picture from that fanfiction. I look at my personally edited version:


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 1, 2014)

Bob


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 1, 2014)

Bob


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Bob



please stop


----------



## Hypno KK (Jun 1, 2014)

Big Forum User said:


> View attachment 48729
> Have you read the fanfiction Animal Crossing? That makes that statement suddenly very creepy.
> 
> So... you haven't read Animal Crossing? Good for you!
> ...



No, I haven't, since I don't read fanfiction and I'm not that invested in AC beyond playing the game myself. The shock, the horror, whatever. 

As to the gyroids, I assume you're talking about the fact that they're based on Japanese funerary statuettes. I'm aware of that but that doesn't make them particularly creepy to me either. I've read the reasons why people find the gyroids creepy in previous pages too but I still like them.

As to Penny, I think she looks cute, I'm not going to find a pixel mouse creepy because of fanfiction about her. I was thought there was an in-game reason for people finding her creepy, which is why I asked that question.

It's hard for me to find something in a game about cutesy cartoon animals truly creepy.


----------



## grahamf (Jun 2, 2014)

kayocalypse said:


> while it's not tech an in game thing
> the creepyness of Penny comes from this
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. 

I' glad now that I keep my Gyroids in the museum


----------



## Sinfonia (Jun 5, 2014)

Well, I've been trading for a while yesterday and because I live in Europe, my Time Zone is another one than most of the users here... and suddenly it was 3AM already!

When I went into my house to save and turn my DS off, the TV only had this "no signal" screen and that horrible noise you get in that case. I don't know why but this creeps me out! It also does in RL on my real TV  But I am very easily scared...

It also scared me because I know there's sometimes an Alien on the TV in ACNL... I think at 3:33 AM?

Edit: Oh, and GRETA. She's a mouse, too. What a coincidence.


----------



## Rumblethumps (Jun 7, 2014)

How has nobody said the whale glitch yet?



Gives me the heebie-jeebies, man


----------



## twerkstrider (Jun 7, 2014)

ahhhhh 'the truth about animal crossing'!! i read that years ago and it was really well done!

although, i think the scariest things in the games is some of the hourly music, especially the ones that play at night that just sound either ominous or just out of place x__x


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 7, 2014)

I read the fan fix AND IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THE FANFIC LIKE WTF??


----------



## Bowie (Jun 7, 2014)

twerkstrider said:


> i think the scariest things in the games is some of the hourly music, especially the ones that play at night that just sound either ominous or just out of place x__x



You are not alone.


----------



## jambouree (Jun 9, 2014)

marcel in new leaf is what nightmares are made of


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jun 9, 2014)

How in the shops the owners (Nook, Renee, ect.) follow you around everywhere.


----------



## krielle (Jun 9, 2014)

Zipper T. Bunny


----------



## ItsSarahxo (Jun 10, 2014)

kayocalypse said:


> while it's not tech an in game thing
> the creepyness of Penny comes from this
> 
> 
> ...



That was really creepy. I read it instead of watching, cause I knew it'd be bad. But wow. Well written though. I still think Penny as a villager is cute, but not in this story. Yeesh. Thank goodness she's not in New Leaf!


----------



## Fang4Ever (Jun 30, 2014)

Gyroids scare me,and K.K. Dirge sounds like funeral music.

I really want to read that fanfic now.....


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 30, 2014)

Gyroids.


----------



## NyaaChan (Jun 30, 2014)

AC NL was the first game I played, I like gyroids o.o to be honest. That thing where you get your face like a gyroid is creepy but well.

Can't understand why do you find Penny creepy, can someone pass me the fanfiction. Got curious about it xD

Just heard about it the other day, but moppina looks creepy.


----------



## Delphine (Jun 30, 2014)

Marco Bodt said:


> I think Rasher, because rasher is a thin slice of bacon, and well



I laughed so much~


----------



## amyvity (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm afraid of any animal that looks like Muffy...My dog shares his birthday with Muffy. 

How is Penny creepy? I need to see that fan fiction. Sure, someone did fan art of her with a scar on her face but who cares? That's like saying you know the whole story of Akia village....Did I spell that right?


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jun 30, 2014)

I think Camofrog has a much darker backstory than we know.


----------



## Saylor (Jun 30, 2014)

The alien thing that happens on your tv at 3:33am always freaks me out.

Also, the Hypno KK song is really unsettling to me.


----------



## Felix (Jun 30, 2014)

amyvity said:


> I'm afraid of any animal that looks like Muffy...My dog shares his birthday with Muffy.
> 
> How is Penny creepy? I need to see that fan fiction. Sure, someone did fan art of her with a scar on her face but who cares? That's like saying you know the whole story of Akia village....Did I spell that right?





your picture is creepy


----------



## amyvity (Jun 30, 2014)

Felix said:


> your picture is creepy



That was kinda rude...


----------



## Wataru (Jun 30, 2014)

Some hourly musics T_T


----------



## Joe_alker (Jul 1, 2014)

Read the fan-fic at your own peril. I found it incredibly disturbing and was unable to finish it. That said, I find a lot of things easily disturbing, so you might find it just plain weird.


----------



## grahamf (Jul 1, 2014)

The most important thing is that Penny in-game is perfectly normal and is simply a villager chosen effectively at random to have a backstory of psychopathic brain damage.


----------



## debinoresu (Jul 1, 2014)

tbch ive never been genuinely creeped out by anything in this game, its all too childish to me

ive been startled by a few tarantulas and scorpions before but I just find them irritating


----------



## ethre (Jul 1, 2014)

Coco.


----------



## Geoni (Jul 1, 2014)

I agree with a lot of people here that the creepiest thing is when you don't save when visiting another town and wake up the next day with hollow eyes/gyroid face. It's pretty disturbing. 

Also, playing Animal Crossing GC for the first time and not knowing bees existed in the game until the fateful day when you shake a tree and bees attack you with that loud screeching noise.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 1, 2014)

when i was little i was so anxious of the tarantula thing lmao it felt like someone was gonna rob my house


----------



## Ghostlyboo (Jul 1, 2014)

sylveonsbow said:


> Coco.



Coco's not that scary!

I think some off the villagers eyes are really creepy. Especially when they get the angry emotion. e_o It makes me not want to say no to them.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 1, 2014)

The theory that gyroids are actually previous mayors that died. ;;;


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 1, 2014)

The fact that porter's driving the train while also inside the station.


----------



## Sashataras (Jul 1, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> The fact that porter's driving the train while also inside the station.



Omg... Now that I think about it that is sorta scary ... In a weird way... Maybe it's Rover.

I've seen some weird things on tumblr and youtube about all the scariness.. *shiver*

When I talked to some 'angry' or hideously creepy villagers in the game at night..
Also when villagers come to my house when I'm in there, because I would've locked it but it seems like they can come in ... _They come in at night and watch you sleep..._  nah.
I found tarantulas and scorpians to be scary..


----------



## Zeiro (Jul 1, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> The fact that porter's driving the train while also inside the station.


i think that's just their title, not an actual name. there are many porters.

p?rtər

noun: porter; plural noun: porters

    1.) a person employed to carry luggage and other loads, especially in a railroad station, airport, or hotel.


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Jul 1, 2014)

The white noise on the TV late at night... Oddly I find the white noise itself creepier than the alien message.

When I was a kid I found K.K. Song creepy just because of how out-of-place it seemed compared to other KK songs. Not so creepy now that I know it's Totaka's song, but back then it always felt like there was something off-putting about it.


----------



## SincerelyDream (Jul 1, 2014)

Pietro... my fear of clowns just ugh he's a nightmare.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 1, 2014)

Reizo said:


> i think that's just their title, not an actual name. there are many porters.
> 
> p?rtər
> 
> ...



But that's STILL SCARY. They're all clones of eachother then..


----------



## Zeiro (Jul 1, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> But that's STILL SCARY. They're all clones of eachother then..


tell that to champ!


----------



## strawberrywine (Jul 2, 2014)

I remember from when I was little that I was super afraid of roaming in the night in AC:WW when shrunk was visiting cause he was just so creepy in the night and when I would bump into him I would immediately close my ds xD


----------



## Meira (Jul 11, 2014)

twerkstrider said:


> ahhhhh 'the truth about animal crossing'!! i read that years ago and it was really well done!
> 
> although, i think the scariest things in the games is some of the hourly music, especially the ones that play at night that just sound either ominous or just out of place x__x



I agree with this one! and the fact that no one is awake during 3am-4am and it's like your walking around in a ghost town x-x


----------



## DaisyDynamite (Jul 11, 2014)

jolteon said:


> idk i personally find the idea of gyroids really creepy because they're based off of haniwa which were clay figures that were buried with the dead in Japan between the 3rd and 6th centuries. when you dig one up you're disturbing a grave ;___; plus their faces are just so... hollow and emotionless it's kinda creepy



Here's something to haunt your nightmares forever - I reckon that the sounds the gyroids make are the final sounds of the person they were buried with. Enjoy your day!


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 11, 2014)

THIS

2600-1856-4772


----------



## n64king (Jul 11, 2014)

No eyes-mouth glitch from GCN but why is it okay if say Coco has no eyes/mouth? Idk. Double standards I guess lol


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Jul 12, 2014)

Animal Crossing: Population Growing's 11 PM music. Not that scary, but a bit creepy.






K.K. Dirge. I've heard that a dirge is a term used at funerals. The live performance is alright, but the aircheck is just scary.






Terrible Secret of Animal Crossing? Ah, that brings back memories. A nice Wild World-era story. I first read it back in 2012, when my Animal Crossing addiction had started. Even though I was only 11 at the time of reading it, it didn't scare me. I gotta get to reading it again. I hope somebody could remake it in City Folk. (Why CF? Because Population Growing has Penny in it, making her less of a mysterious missing villager, plus it would be hard to pull off the part where 



Spoiler



Billy loses his eye. (Unless you did it with bee stings)


 and New Leaf is too bright and cheery. Also, it's already been done in Wild World, duh.)


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Jul 12, 2014)

DaisyDynamite said:


> Here's something to haunt your nightmares forever - I reckon that the sounds the gyroids make are the final sounds of the person they were buried with. Enjoy your day!



But then the Brewstoids...


----------



## grahamf (Jul 14, 2014)

DaisyDynamite said:


> Here's something to haunt your nightmares forever - I reckon that the sounds the gyroids make are the final sounds of the person they were buried with. Enjoy your day!



I have no idea what kind of person would make most of the gyroid sounds

- - - Post Merge - - -



ACGuy said:


> But then the Brewstoids...



Those are made from people that let their coffee get cold.


----------



## ItsSarahxo (Jul 14, 2014)

ACGuy said:


> Animal Crossing: Population Growing's 11 PM music. Not that scary, but a bit creepy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh, K.K. Dirge is awful. I never want to hear it again x_x


----------



## Blu Rose (Jul 14, 2014)

UGH
Coco scares the living anything out of me!

Also, I was walking around my town in City Folk, and my first encounter with a tarantula occurred...


----------



## Dabs (Jul 15, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> UGH
> Coco scares the living anything out of me!
> 
> Also, I was walking around my town in City Folk, and my first encounter with a tarantula occurred...



W-what happened? I haven't run into any tarantulas/scorpions yet..


----------



## mstout (Jul 16, 2014)

Chico.....

















Chico


----------



## Ann (Jul 16, 2014)

Definitely this K.K. Dirge song as well as that sound the bees make when they get you. Also, Gyroids... Doesn't stop me from collecting them, though


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 17, 2014)

It doesn't look like anyone's talked about this...but tarantulas are really damned scary.

Was just minding my own business, catching bugs with my net when suddenly one leaps out from behind my tulips and attacks me! This giant black spider gets on top of my head...my villager passes out and I woke up in front of my house dazed and confused -_-


----------



## Misuzurin (Jul 17, 2014)

Honestly, when I Animal Crossing first came out on the NGC, I was in middle school, Blanca and Tabby really creeped me out.


----------

